# Pronunciation - exquisito



## Masood

Hi

En mi última transcripción, oí la palabra *exquisita *pronunciada como si fuera escrita *esquisita*. ¿Así es cómo se suele pronunciarla en español hablado y a la rápidez a la que se suele hablar?

La frase era:
_Este año, Chopin, va a ser profusamente celebrado a nivel mundial y mucho de los actos los podremos seguir a través de Radio Clásica de Radio Nacional de España. Su exquisita obra pianística ha sido pieza clave en el repertorio de multitud de grandes intérpretes a lo largo de la historia. _


----------



## SDLX Master

Correct pronunciation involves the */x/* sound in the syllable.


----------



## Pilarcita

X: f. Vigésima séptima letra del abecedario español, y vigésima  cuarta del orden latino internacional, que representa un sonido  consonántico doble, compuesto de _k,_ o de _g_ sonora, y de _s,_  p. ej., en _axioma, exento,_ que ante consonante suele reducirse a  _s;_ p. ej., en _extremo, exposición_. Antiguamente  representó también un sonido consonántico simple, fricativo, palatal y  sordo, semejante al de la _sh_ inglesa o al de la _ch_  francesa, que hoy conserva en algunos dialectos, como el bable. Este  sonido simple se transformó después en fricativo, velar y sordo, como el  de la _j_ actual, con la cual se transcribe hoy, salvo  excepciones, como en el uso mexicano de _México, Oaxaca._ Su nombre  es _equis_.* 2.     * f. *n*      (‖ signo con que se suple el nombre de una persona).

 DRAE


----------



## kidika

En español hablado de España, sí, es lo más normal pronunciar la "x"  como una "s", pero en este caso todavía más, porque pronunciar dos /k/ tan  seguidas resulta un poco complicado. 
No entiendo lo que quieres preguntar cuando dices _y a la rápidez a la que se suele hablar?


_


----------



## Masood

kidika said:


> En español hablado de España, sí, es lo más normal pronunciar la "x"  como una "s", pero en este caso todavía más, porque pronunciar dos /k/ tan  seguidas resulta un poco complicado.
> No entiendo lo que quieres preguntar cuando dices _*y a la rápidez a la que se suele hablar*?
> 
> 
> _


_...and at the speed at which one normally speaks._

Sí, la grabación proviene de España.


----------



## Fer BA

Así es como se pronuncia habitualmente en España, especialmente antes de otro sonido oclusivo. En otras áreas (en el Cono Sur, por ejemplo) se pronuncia siempre como /ks/ (eks-ki-si-ta). Y también hablamos muy rápido. Del mismo modo que aquí pronunciamos la -s, la -c y la -z como /s/ y en varias partes de España -no en toda-son tres sonidos bien diferenciados. Hay muchos sonidos consonánticos que tienen una gran variación de región en región y eso no obedece a la _velocidad_ del habla.


----------



## FESARGENTINA

O sea, seria

Eh-kee-seeto..

Para mucha gente


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Concuerdo con Fer. En Argentina decimos claramente _ekskisito._


----------



## Peterdg

FESARGENTINA said:


> O sea, seria
> 
> Eh-kee-seeto..
> 
> Para mucha gente


Supongo en Andalucía, sí


----------



## mhp

Every time I see a discussion about pronunciation of /x/, I am reminded of a friend of mine from Extremadura who used to say _taski _instead of _taxi_.

  Here is a link to a previous discussion: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=560503


----------



## ampurdan

Por esta zona de la Península se pronuncia tanto /ekskisito/ como /eskisito/ (y también se oye algún que otro /ehkisito/ de gente de otros lugares).


----------



## jmx

MarieSuzanne said:


> Concuerdo con Fer. En Argentina decimos claramente _ekskisito._


[ekskisíto] en pronunciación formal.
[ehkisíto] en pronunciación informal.

¿No?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Bueno, como luego sigue otro sonido "k", es posible que en una pronunciación rápida se simplifique a "sk", pero cuando después de la equis sigue otra consonante, pronunciamos claramente "ks"; por ejemplo, _ekstraño, ekselente, eksperiensia_, etc.


----------



## pesquera01

Sencillamente no es correcto, cuanto más te acerques a la fonética "ekskisito", mejor...


----------



## ampurdan

Escuchando el discurso de Cristina Fernández de Kirchner en la ocasión de una presentación de una película sobre el cruce de los Andes, cuando dice "extraordinario" y "extraordinaria", creo que pronuncia /ek*h*tɾa-/, con el sonido de la "k" muy débil. España es /eh'pa:ɲa/.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

La ese argentina es mucho más suave que la típica de España, por lo que suena bastante parecida a una jota suave, pero son sonidos distintos.


----------



## ampurdan

A mí me parece el sonido de una ese aspirada, fenómeno igual al que pasa en algunas variedades españolas y de otros países.

Aquí hay un estudio sobre el tema.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Bueno, si juzgo por *mi* pronunciación, mi jota y mi ese ante consonante "parecen" sonar igual, pero te aseguro que yo las articulo distinto (la jota en el paladar y la ese en los dientes). Pero el "susurro" resultante es muy parecido.


----------



## ampurdan

No, no es como una jota /x/, es una aspiración /h/.

Solo para aclarar, no estamos hablando de la ese de "*s*í", sino la de "E*s*paña", "e*s*calera", "do*s* caras", "e*s*te". Creo que los argentinos normalmente lo aspiran, aunque si se esmeran en la pronunciación, sí la pronuncian.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

De esa ese hablo, Ampurdan. Y ésa es la que digo que no es una verdadera aspiración, aunque suene parecido. La aspiración es una jota suave, como la que decimos en "hijitos", y se articula en el paladar, sin uso de la lengua. La ese delante de consonante la articulamos muy suave con la lengua apenas apoyada contra los dientes. Son dos sonidos levemente distintos, aunque tal vez quien no esté habituado a pronunciarlos pueda oírlos iguales.


----------



## ampurdan

De lo que hablo es de la aspiración que se da en el sur de España y en muchas zonas costeñas de América, por ejemplo también en Cuba. Según ese estudio también se da en Argentina (y de hecho es lo que oigo). En este enlace se puede oír, en el sonido /h/.

El sonido de "hijitos" me parece distinto, quizá igual al alemán "i*ch*" /ç/ (fricativa palatal sorda) o simplemente una jota suave americana /x/, distinta a la española /χ/, más fuerte.

Por cierto, en algunas zonas de España sí pronuncian "España" y "escalera" como /eχ'paɲa/, /eχka'leɾa/ con una especie de jota (y por lo tanto, exquisito será /eχki'sito/, o sea "ejquisito").


----------



## MarieSuzanne

La página es preciosa, pero no estoy de acuerdo en que la pronunciació caribeña es como la argentina. Tal vez haya una pronunciación igual en alguna provincia del interior, pero no es la pronunciación porteña. Insisto, los porteños no aspiramos las eses.


----------



## ampurdan

Es posible que haya algún matiz que se me escape, es cierto que estas cosas a veces son difíciles de apreciar hasta que uno no se acostumbra mucho.


----------



## jmx

MarieSuzanne said:


> Insisto, los porteños no aspiramos las eses.


Por favor, dime si en _[retirado por regla 4]_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM0d_FCwSlY, el principal mandatario de Buenos Aires no dice [míhmo] _(mismo)_ y [sekwehtráron] _(secuestraron)_ con una , es decir, una consonante fricativa glotal, que es lo que yo oigo, y me parece que es lo que oímos todos.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No, no es una aspiración. Es nuestra ese, articulada tal como se explica en el vídeo que proporcionó Ampurdan (contra los dientes), pero más suave todavía que la que se oye allí. Y, al acortarse delante de una consonante, puede parecer que es una aspiración, pero sigue siendo el mismo sonido y la misma articulación en los dientes. Te lo puedo asegurar porque así es como lo articulo yo y el resultado es lo que se oye en tu vídeo.


----------



## ampurdan

Será un problema de terminología, entonces. Lo que tú llamas "aspiración" es para mí un tipo de jota y lo que llamas "nuestra ese" es una aspiración, parecida a la caribeña, (o a la española) aunque no igual, según dices.

Según el estudio, ante consonante nasal (el caso de "mismo"), va aspiración nasalizada /  ɧ/ en acento porteño (soy incapaz de distinguir eso de una aspiración normal).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No, nuestra ese es muy distinta de la aspiración caribeña. La diferencia se nota más al final de palabra (me*s*, cosa*s*) que ante otra consonante. Por desgracia, no está representada en ese vídeo. Se parece al sonido que representan como [s], pero es *mucho más sordo. *En el sonido aspirado no interviene la lengua, y en nuestra ese sí. Y sigue interviniendo la lengua aunque luego siga otra consonante. Lo que ocurre es que es tan sorda y se hace tan corta ante otra consonante que puede confundirse auditivamente con la ese aspirada, pero si se pronuncian ambas se siente claramente la diferencia.


----------



## jmx

MarieSuzanne said:


> No, nuestra ese es muy distinta de la aspiración caribeña. La diferencia se nota más al final de palabra (me*s*, cosa*s*) que ante otra consonante. Por desgracia, no está representada en ese vídeo. Se parece al sonido que representan como [s], pero es *mucho más sordo. *En el sonido aspirado no interviene la lengua, y en nuestra ese sí. Y sigue interviniendo la lengua aunque luego siga otra consonante. Lo que ocurre es que es tan sorda y se hace tan corta ante otra consonante que puede confundirse auditivamente con la ese aspirada, pero si se pronuncian ambas se siente claramente la diferencia.


¿Hay alguien que explique esto mismo a nivel académico? libro, articulo, etc.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No lo sé. Supongo que sí, pero lo desconozco.


----------



## FESARGENTINA

"Insisto, los porteños no aspiramos las eses"

Jamas en mi vida hable con un argentino que no aspire las "s" antes de una consonante. A veces ni siquiera se dice, o sea, es "ekisito" solamente, sin ningun sonido en el medio.

 La "s" final es otra cosa, y yo soy uno de esos que si, aspiran las eses en esa situacion, pero los presentadores de la television, generalmente se las comen menos, pero depende de cada uno todavia.

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Fes, ¿o sea que vos no usás la lengua para decir _e*s*tá, _hacés el mismo sonido de la jota (contra el paladar y sin lengua) pero más suave?

Desde luego, no es mi caso.


----------



## Fer BA

Yo no conozco nada del tema, pero, leyendo y releyendo y practicando los sonidos que dice M.Su. veo que los pronuncio como dice ella. Por otro lado, sea aspirada o no, la /s/ caribeña es bastante distinta a la /s/ porteña. Mi sensación frente a _E*s*paña_ o _e*s*calera, _es como si la /s/ fuese el comienzo de la -j de _júbilo, _pero cortada abruptamente (más escatologicamente como el sonido que uno hacía cuando era púber y jugaba competencias de escupitajos). Pero brevísimo.

Mi compañera, que es del litoral del Paraná, aspira las /s/ normalmente, más cuando está con gente de su pueblo y dice /tengo lojojoj verdej/.

Por otro lado, también pronuncia muchas veces /ejtraño/ con una jota muy suave. Mi pronunciación de la /x/ allí es identica a la de _dicción_


----------



## FESARGENTINA

Esta bien, me parece que depende de la definicion de "aspiracion". Yo siempre pense que se referia a la perdida del sonido de la "s" o la "z" en dichas situaciones. Cuando me fijo en Wikipedia, dice lo siguiente del Rioplatense:

"The fricative /s/ has a tendency to become *'aspirated' *before another consonant (the resulting sound depending on what the consonant is, although stating it's a voiceless glottal fricative, , would give a clear idea of the mechanism) or simply in all syllable-final positions in less educated speech. This change may be realized only at the word level or it may also cross word boundaries. That is, _esto es lo mismo_ "this is the same" is pronounced something like [ˈɛh.to ˈɛh lɔ ˈmih.mɔ], but in _las águilas azules_ "the blue eagles", /s/ in _las_ and _águilas_ might remain [s] as no consonant follows: [las ˈa.ɰi.las a.ˈsu.lɛs], or become ; the pronunciation is largely an individual choice."

Si la definicion es esa, no hay ningun grupo de hispanohablantes que aspire mas que nosotros.

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No estoy de acuerdo con la Wikipedia, a no ser que se refiera a pronunciaciones no porteñas. La única ese porteña que se "aproxima" a una aspiración (y, repito, una aspiración se hace SIN INTERVENCIÓN DE LA LENGUA y el sonido se forma contra el paladar) es la que precede a una consonante palatal como la ce o la ge, por un fenómeno de asimilación. Ante las demás consonantes es un sonido dental con uso de la lengua, por lo tanto, NO es una aspiración.


----------

